# APR Fall Sale – September 24th to October 14th



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce our product line from ECU upgrades to Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems, is on sale! 

*September 24th through October 14th* 

During this sale, be sure to check out H2O International on Sept 29-30 and APR BBQ on Oct 13. 










*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 



*Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_ 

*91 Octane Performance* 

*93 Octane Performance* 

*100 Octane Performance* 

*Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_ 

 

*Also Included:* 



*Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_ 

*Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_ 

*Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_ 

 

*APR Hardware Sale:* 



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off! 

APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems! 

APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off! 

APR Intercooler and CPS Systems 10% Off! 

APR Bipipe 10% Off! 

APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%! 

APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses, APR FSI Fuel Pump and more 15% Off! 

APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping! 

DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping! 

Please Check our Website for Pricing Details on All Other Items! 

 


Please visit the APR Product Pages for full product details or call an APR representative at +1 (334) 502-5181. 

To find a local APR Dealer in your area, please use the APR Dealer Locator Tool at www.goapr.com/dealer. 

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation in your country, please contact a local APR Dealer in your country. 

*For more news follow us on Facebook!* 

 

Go APR!


----------

